# ...please help...Critique needed



## onlyagirl (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello,

I am a first time horse buyer. I am looking for a sweet, easy horse for pleasure riding only.

I came across this horse and would like to know what you all think?

He is 12years old, 15.1 hh and is registered APHA and trained as western pleasure. They advertised him as a easy horse, safe and reliable on trail and for kids (although if I get him kids will not be riding him). He is listed at $4200

There is also a video on YouTube of him Siemon - For Sale - YouTube


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd like to see him without tack, and squared up. I don't like it when sales photos don't show conformation shots.

I think $4,200 for him is a little steep, but if you like him and the price doesn't throw you, it's up to you. I have a feeling his seller wants him to go to a show home, though.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

He looks just awesome!! I actually really, really like everything they are saying about the horse, how he looks in the pictures and the price is right. A high enough price that tells me he's not lame OR crazy, AND that they want him to go to a good home.
A conformation shot would be nice, but I see nothing glaring in the riding photos.
He actually reminds me a lot of my first horse. I would go check him out, bring a horse knowledgeable friend, or a trainer, and make sure to get a vet check.

Good luck!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

A high price does not mean the horse is not crazy. If this price is what you can afford, you have looked at more than one horse, then go for it. 
You do not state that you have actually Ridden this horse. Have you tried him? Perhaps you could trail ride him to see if he will be a fit with you.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

May I ask why you're considering such a shown horse if you only have pleasure riding in mind? I personally feel you could find a very nice trail horse for pleasure riding at a price that isn't so steep.

I also agree that I'd like to see some photos without tack to better judge conformation. 

And be sure to get all vet records and a vet check before purchasing anything. =)


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I really like him for what you're looking for. Go see him and ride him yourself!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

when were those videos taken? He is 12, he has to constantly be reminded to have his head down, he doesn't have the WP slow lope. He looks like he knows about as much as my 2 year old that I just started, other than the loping, which my colt has not started yet. For that price, I think you can find a better trained horse


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

He looks like he'd be a fun horse to muck around on, He'd not get very far in pleasure.. he has high knee action for WP.

he is cute!


----------



## onlyagirl (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello,
Thanks for all the critique...it is most helpful. 

I am going to see him next week so I can probably get more pictures without tack. 

After speaking with her on the phone, he is owned by someone who does not have a lot of time for him and is working to show another horse. He has been in pasture for a few months. He has had 2 owners and the last owner has had him for 5-6 years.

I am not looking to show, jump or compete. He will just be a well loved pleasure horse. I want to make sure he is ok alone on the trail as I don't always have someone to go out with. And that he is physically sound with a sweet temperament. 

I will let you all know more after I go see him and have some more info.


----------



## onlyagirl (Jun 6, 2012)

As far as the price...I agree it may be a bit steep for me not wanting to show him...but in our area decent horses, that are sound, do not have a lot of issue etc....usually go between $3500-$6500...unless you find one that is a distress sale. 

That is what I am finding after looking for about 8 months. I would prefer one in the $3-4 k range...and I still may find one there... but as you all know...the major cost isn't in the horse purchase...it is in the upkeep.

I don't mind throwing a couple more hundred down for a horse that I feel is a good fit and right for me.

God I wish I lived in the midwest where everything is sooo much less expensive!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

TimWhit91 said:


> when were those videos taken? He is 12, he has to constantly be reminded to have his head down, he doesn't have the WP slow lope. He looks like he knows about as much as my 2 year old that I just started, other than the loping, which my colt has not started yet. For that price, I think you can find a better trained horse


Agree 100% with this. For a 12 year old he's not show broke at all. But if you want to trail ride, as long as he's quiet....then he's worth a look if they come down on their price a little. $4000 for a good broke trail horse is reasonable, at least in my area.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I like him. He looks to be trained western but not WP, which is a good thing for what you want him for. If he were really WP trained you'd think they would feature him in a curb.
He knows the basics & you could have him going any way you want.


----------

